
Why understanding batting averages is important - gcheong
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/dont-delay/201006/why-understanding-batting-averages-is-important
======
duck
Or you could look at it from the pitcher stand point and see it as winning 7
out of 10 times (although you would never look at it like that via stats),
making 3 out of 10 seem pretty bad.

